# Meet Mr. Bubbles



## Lynsey90 (Aug 2, 2014)

Hi new to this site and new to being a rabbit owner 

This is Mr. Bubbles (little boy named him) he is a french lop and is 8 weeks old. We have had him for 2 days now and he's still a little shy but getting confident each day.


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Aug 4, 2014)

:inlove:


----------



## JBun (Aug 4, 2014)

Congratulations and welcome to RO! :welcome1

He's a cutie!  And looks very comfy in his new home.


----------



## bunnyman666 (Aug 4, 2014)

Mr. Bubbles is a very handsome little man!!!!


----------



## PetLover18 (Feb 3, 2015)

Super Cute!!!! Welcome To RO&#9786;&#65039;


----------



## stevesmum (Feb 3, 2015)

Very handsome. Welcome


----------



## RocketsMommy2012 (Feb 4, 2015)

Welcome Mr. Bubbles!


----------

